# Red hat 9 and system requirements?



## Wileecyote207 (Jul 9, 2004)

hey all.. im very, very new to linux. To make things a little easier for me, i decided to go for the Red Hat Linux 9 for Dummies book. This comes with all the software required to install red hat 9 on a pc, along with detailed instructions. Just as im about to get started, i look at the system requirements and find out it requires a "pentium class pc". What does this mean? The processor in my current pc is an AMD, so does this mean that im going to need a different processor? Thanks.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

While RH-9 is a good choice, if you have access to a hi speed internet connection, and a CD burner, you might want to download a newer distribution such as Fedora core 2. Some in the forum here recommend core 3, but I'll steer you away from that, at least as long as it's not a final release. The book was not a waste of money, all the info in it still stands, and the RH-9 should install fine. To my knowledge,"Pentium Class" just means as opposed to a MAC. If for some reason it won't install, it will let you know of a problem before any changes are made to your hard drive. The CD is browseable in windows, check out the "readme" files if you need to know ahead. Your AMD is X86 architecture, look in the readme's for any known issues with using that architecture. I have the FC-2 CD set here, and will look at those readme files a little later and let you know what I find there.


----------

